# My Singular Experience Hitchhiking...



## Odin (Jan 1, 2015)

All right folks. 
Don't know if I ever shared this little tale in the chat box or elsewhere but I feel this would be a good time to do it.

For the most part the details are accurate as I can remember.
So I have hitchhiked exactly once in my life time that I recall... (notice I said recall...lol... drunk ass)
This was perhaps less than six or so years or so ago. 
It was on a night that I went up camping in the wonderful state of Wisconsin. I believe it was in the late summer season. 

It was a night when half our troupe decided to leave our campsite and hit up a local club/bar. I believe I had been steadily consuming beer and white grape juice vodkas all day. I felt wonderful. Also I had a couple of poles set up down by the river in holders with bells to ring on a catch. 

As it was we wanted to get our disco grove on and I don't recall with who I left but I left. Lo and behold the night became increasingly disorienting and wild. Once at the club and a few more drinks and dances into the night, I ran into an old chum.
Suffice to say he was like...dude and I was like dude... haven't seen ya since before the war.. blah blah blah.
Then he gives me a tab of Ecstasy... yea... X... never before and never again. But I took it.
Did not recall a huge effect on me. 
That may be though because my brain was saturated with ethanol. 

After that there was more disco buggie it down and after I found one of the three blokes I had arrived with.
Unfortunately it was not the one that had the ride. Looks like we had been left behind lol miles from camp.

Okay so technically there were two hitchhikes. 

This is where us two drunks look for our first ride.

Out on the wooden front deck...
Lo and behold there are some other drunks leaving the club in a Mercedes. 
OH yea. COOL
"Yea... hic... we give you a ride.. okay come one."
I get in the backseat with my friend and some other dude trying to get to the camp site... and of we go like bats outa hell.
The guy driving was crazy as a fucking rodent on acid. 
He takes off on this forested rural Wisconsin road and hits it warp speed.
Next thing...for some reason he is weaving through both lanes back and forth. 

WTF?

OKay you know happens next? 
No we don't die.
Five 0. Lights up the fucking night red and blue and whatever.
So we are pulled over asked to all exit the vehicle. And then patted down... interrogated and fucking lectured. 
At least that was me and my two buddies in the back passenger seat. The driver and his "accomplice" well they were handcuffed and became passengers of they're own hitchhike... curtsy the law. 

All I know is I said hey copper I just was looking for a ride... was drunk at the club... he he he haw...
Either way the three of us in the back seat. You can call us the three stooges. 
We were let go... told to sober up and walk it back to the campgrounds. 
Fucking a ...so here we are looking forward to a long walk going down the middle of the road of nowhere in the pitch black of a cloudy Wisconsin night. 

Good thing we were in the middle of the road though. Cuzz next thing you know in the distance we see headlights haha. 
Thats when we all get the genius idea of flagging down the car as we walk down the middle of the road. 
BING BING BING>.> for three drunks in the middle of the night. 

IT WORKED.

Off to the side pulls a lil Asian import car.. a dusty rusty teal I believe. 
Haha... driving.. some petite blond country girl...with sharp features and a smile. 
I dunno what the conversation went like but we were obviously loaded and she was willing to help.
IN we go. 

I took the passenger seat. 

Now I'm still trying to recall it all. But I know we discussed... the night.
"yes weez drunkz... yez we clubbin... yez... we camping."
"okay doke. I take you to the campsite."
More small chatter went on during the ride. She was driving a manual car too... that I remember.
Then one of the last two awesome and funny things to happen that night. 
I think she was mildly flirtsy with me... or anyone of us. BUt... as I said drunk so not so charming and she prolly got annoyed.
Cuz this I do recall at one point in conversation her voice raised up.
And she was like, "You know what hitchhiking around these parts is dangerous?"
PErked our attention a bit more. 
Then she proceeded to spill out some yarn about state troupers finding dismembered body parts in the woods or some sort.
She claimed it was done with a hatchet and that innocent folk aught to be real careful. 
Honestly...::meh::, I was non to fazed by her dialogue. 
Of course I was still on a lucky buzz from not being hauled in by the coppers. 
So finally after the story she gets to our campground and drops us off. 
Then the second best part of that night happened.
As I walked down to where all the tents were pitched... I started to hear a jing-a-ling-ling.
KRickey my fishing pole.
I scramble down the side of the river embankment and there I go got a bite. 
Gave me a bit of a fight. 
Reeled in a carp.. well over two feet. 
Didn't have any rope to tie through the gills... so took off my shoes and made a rope outa knotted black socks. Secured her up and left the fishy for me to admire in the morning. 
As I stumbled back up the river bank to fall asleep in the grass by the fire snoring.
Hells ya.
I want to hitchhike again.::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Tude (Jan 1, 2015)

LOL dood that sounds like an episode in my lifetime with my most fabulous friend Terry - we had the most amazing - mostly awesome, sometimes bad but epic times. I lost her for many years and tried searching for her and finally found her on facebook. We laugh a lot about our escapades. (hehe we used to hitch down to parties in the one quarries, got raided one night badly by the cops and we took off running in the woods - tripped over all sorts of shit - and decided we were in the clear and had to pee. OK, that's all done and now back to try and find a road (in deep sticks) - got out - actually I think that night we slept in someone's plastic tree fort in the back yard of an expensive house hehe ----- however. poison ivy. On the naughty parts. <glares> peeing in the woods at night running from the cops is not fun ...


----------



## Odin (Jan 1, 2015)

Tude said:


> peeing in the woods at night running from the cops is not fun ...



Pee when you gotta pee just stay clear of the poison Ivy. eeeehh... ::facepalm:: lol

YEa that was an interesting night for me. 
And This was before I even thought about or really knew about the traveler community. 
So you know it kinda also responds to HBruces criticism... yea life is a freaking ride you know...and you never know when some bad shit can happen but it shouldn't stop you from having a good time or having a little bit of faith in people. 
HEck that night turned out fine in my eyes.
And I bet if I get my ass on the road I would have a lot more epic experiences.
After all... I am one of those goofy nuts that Harmonica is all bent on avoiding. 
And most folks seem to like me just well. And I like most folks just as well as well. 
PEace.::drinkingbuddy::


----------



## Tude (Jan 1, 2015)

LOL I had a race one time coming from a college in Buffalo back to Rochester (silly late night drinking challenges ...). We split up. I took off on my own. There were two other couples - two girls and a guy and his girlfriend. I won HA!!!! Winter time too - Got a ride out of Buffalo riding in an 18 wheeler hauling rutabagas --- driver smoked like a chimney - his ashtray was the size of a traschcan top or so it seemed - yet he was able to maintain in that bouncing truck an ash that was at least 2-1/2"long and it never dropped off in his lap. Dropped me in Batavia and got another ride and got to Rochester and had a friend pick me up. I WON!!


----------



## kaichulita (Jan 2, 2015)

Sounds like you need to do it again!! 


To reflect...

My first hitching experience by myself (I had hitched with a friend in Colorado before):


So this actually happened last night when I was trying to make my way to a New Year's party my friend invited me to in North Dallas. I was staying at my ridiculously conservative/strict grandparents house in Irving and basically was not allowed out for New Year's. The room I was staying in was on the second floor with a balcony facing the front of the house, from which I miraculously made it alive jumping out of... I threw my backpack over and hung myself by the fingertips on the edge of the balcony praying that I wouldn't break anything as I suddenly let go and fell into the bush below me. Well there goes a perfectly nice bush haha but thankfully, I was fine. I walked out of the neighborhood to the nearest gas station because I forgot to charge my phone and as I sat there waiting outside, a smoker struck up a conversation with me which led me to my first ride. Coincidentally, he was also from Miami, but had moved to Texas for his family. I called my friend to let him know that I was arriving shortly, but his phone was dead. As my ride arrived at the right address, I looked out the window only to be immediately disheartened as I realized I had no apartment number and we were at a gated apartment/townhouse neighbourhood... Fuck. I thought maybe I could find the party if I snooped around to see if I might smell weed or hear music. I decided to hop the gate but there were spikes at the top and no holes to stick your feet in to climb. I was starting to feel shitty because man was it cold out and it was about 30 minutes until midnight. Walking around the gate, I found a good looking tree with branches hanging right over the other side. Sweet! I hopped myself over and tried to find the party with no luck. Walking to the edge of the neighborhood however, I heard cheesy dancing music playing distantly and saw a balcony across the street with people dancing on it. Feeling a little hopeful, I made my way over to the door of the apartment and had a mental battle for about 5 minutes about whether I should knock or not before I ultimately decided to do it. The door was pretty loose, so when I knocked the door flew wide open. Well, this definitely was not the right party, I thought to myself looking inside...lol There was a room full of handsome, flamboyant, drunk, gay guys staring at me. Awkwardly, I asked if I could charge my phone, but the music was so loud no one could hear me. Then, one guy motioned me to follow him and I did, into a quieter room where I explained my situation. He told me I could stay for a bit and gave me a promo code for a $20 cab ride home along with a shot of vodka. I could say it wasn't the best new year's ever, but it wasn't a bad start to the year either.


----------



## Odin (Jan 2, 2015)

kaichulita said:


> Sounds like you need to do it again!!



YOu are talking to me right... lol

I like all the ninja acrobatics you had to preform to get out there. Right on determination. 
Only one shot of vodka though? eh... these things are supposed to go in three. ;D


----------



## kaichulita (Jan 2, 2015)

Odin said:


> YOu are talking to me right... lol
> 
> I like all the ninja acrobatics you had to preform to get out there. Right on determination.
> Only one shot of vodka though? eh... these things are supposed to go in three. ;D



Yes I'm talking to you!! And idk I didn't feel like drinking more... I just wanted to smoke honestly


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm over here reading about hitchhiking and I haven't heard a single reference to a thumb. A thumb, dammnit! Tell me about your freakin' thumb! 


Lunatics are not confined to cars in this world.


----------



## kaichulita (Jan 2, 2015)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> I'm over here reading about hitchhiking and I haven't heard a single reference to a thumb. A thumb, dammnit! Tell me about your freakin' thumb!
> 
> 
> Lunatics are not confined to cars in this world.



I had my thumb out in Colorado a lot because I was hitching during the day... When I went out in Texas it was at night so I figured either I'd ask people at a gas station or I'd just take the bus. I got lucky someone talked to me first


----------



## Harmonica Bruce (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sure no one will believe this, but I'll tell it anyway since it's the truth. I was 9 years old, and we were driving down the street. We passed a hitch-hiker and I asked my mom what he was doing. She explained the concept of hitch-hiking to me, and the next day instead of walking 1/2 mile home from school, I put my thumb up. A lady picked me up, wanted to know where I lived (which I wouldn't tell her lest I get in trouble with my parents), and told me I shouldn't hitch-hike. I did it again with identical results. I always got picked up real quickly. I figured since everyone was telling me the same thing, maybe they were right. I didn't hitch again until I was about 13.


----------



## 326csmith (Apr 10, 2015)

lol!goodstuff...my first time hitching was in illinois,just got outta jail 4 drinking as a minor.summertime,hot as fuck!took my shirt off.got picked up by a dirty ol man,after introductions&my story told,i look down& see his floor boards are covered in gay porn mags.WTF?!!! i look up&hes leering at me with a sick grin..."uh..i appreciate u stoppin 4 me,but its a nice day&i'm still young,think i would rather just walk the last few miles,can ya pull over& let me out".thank god he did! i thought i was gonna get ass raped&left 4 dead in a ditch.scary as hell!!!


----------

